# ,  / > Icom >  Icom-700

## 777

!     . ? .   ?   ?    , .

----------

.   .      IC-M700TY,    IC-m710    .      ...   .     .      ,  ,    .             .    .            .         .  Notch    .     .

----------

> ,- IC-M700TY  ,        80-.    .     ?


  ?  -- 100.     .       . ,        .      .     .       .   ,      .    ,    .    .       .        .           .   ,             .   . 150    .    .  50  100    .       .

----------


## RA0ST

,      ?,    .         +,    +,  () .

----------

